# Where did scripts go??? LRClassic



## Barry Howell (Nov 5, 2017)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Mac OS/Lightroom Classic

I am in need of extracting an original file from a preview (thumbnail).  I have in the past used a script which worked perfectly.  Unfortunately the script icon on the menu bar is gone in classic. The catalogue was already upgraded so I can't open with an older version.  I can't find a way to use a script.  Help.  Thoughts?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

Lightroom has never supported scripts as far as I know. I assume this was an AppleScript that somebody else wrote. The script menu in the menu bar is also an Apple menu. You can activate it by starting the Script Editor app from Applications/Utilities and then Preferences - General - Show script menu in menu bar.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 5, 2017)

LR has never officially supported scripts, but it's been possible for a long time. You need to create a Scripts folder in the user's application support folder, then put scripts in it and restart LR. 

See my post in this thread for an example with instructions.

John


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

So did anything change? The Lightroom presets folder hasn't changed by the upgrade to Classic, so if the OP had his Lightroom scripts in there, why don't they show in Lightroom Classic?


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 5, 2017)

As far as I know, nothing has changed. I can't think of any way to lose the Scripts menu other than manually deleting the Scripts folder or moving to a different computer.


----------



## rob211 (Nov 5, 2017)

I checked; John's instructions still work. I dunno if my scripts got erased by Lr or by myself by mistake, but you can still use John's method; it works.


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 5, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> So did anything change? The Lightroom presets folder hasn't changed by the upgrade to Classic, so if the OP had his Lightroom scripts in there, why don't they show in Lightroom Classic?



My scripts were stored in C:\Users\<user>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Scripts, they are still there and they still work in LR Classic. No change in this area.



Barry Howell said:


> I am in need of extracting an original file from a preview (thumbnail).



Are you sure ? How could we extract an original file from a preview or a thumbnail ? Usually, we need to do this reversely : recovering the preview that was embedded in a lost RAW file or recovering the JPEG preview or thumbnail embedded in a corrupted RAW file.

In order to recover in Lightroom the preview that was embedded in a RAW file that you have lost , see here : Script to extract previews of lost or deleted photos .

In order to recover a thumbnail or preview from a corrupted RAW file, you can use exiftool, either from the command line (ExifTool by Phil Harvey) :

*exiftool -b -JpgFromRaw myraw.cr2 > myraw_extract.jpg
OR
exiftool -b -PreviewIMage myraw.cr2 > myraw_extract.jpg
OR
exiftool -b -ThumbnailImage myraw.cr2 > myraw_extract.jpg*

or by using ExifToolGUI (a graphical interface for exiftool) : Latest ExiftoolGUI version 5.16


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 5, 2017)

Please take care of how you quote. I didn't say "_I am in need of extracting an original file from a preview (thumbnail)._".


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 5, 2017)

Sorry for the mix up. Fixed.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 5, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Lightroom has never supported scripts as far as I know. I assume this was an AppleScript that somebody else wrote. The script menu in the menu bar is also an Apple menu. You can activate it by starting the Script Editor app from Applications/Utilities and then Preferences - General - Show script menu in menu bar.


Is there an equivalent function for Windows 10?  Built-in or third-party?


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 5, 2017)

Do you mean just for LR, Phil? The method for adding scripts to LR is identical on Windows and Mac - see the link above.


----------



## Samoreen (Nov 5, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Is there an equivalent function for Windows 10?  Built-in or third-party?



In Windows, you have Powershell.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 5, 2017)

Samoreen said:


> In Windows, you have Powershell.


Powershell is way overkill for most Windows users.  It requires a steep learning curve, unlike the old DOS bat commands.


----------



## Barry Howell (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for all the discussion!  From the original reply I stand corrected and indeed the Script icon is a Mac OS Finder preference for starters (thank you for that direction!).  I was then able to go thru the steps to get the script to work.  While it didn't recover all the data (i.e. no RAW file), it did result in a suitable jpg which saved the day for this file.


----------

